# Great website for fellow musicians



## sterlinglee38 (Feb 20, 2009)

Just thought I might let you people know about a really cool and interesting website you might not be aware of. It's great for musicians who have material they would like heard and also reviewed. It's called Garageband.com. http://www.garageband.com/

Now in order for you to get reviews of your material, you'll have to start an account, upload your music and then you have to do reviews of other peoples material to earn a contest entry. 15 pairs of reviews, they can somewhat short but it's pretty interesting to here new unknown music and actually have a chance to give your say on it. It's really great for non-musicians too, just to have an account and and do reviews for new music.

If you have never heard of it, you should go check it out. Just thought I'd let you know.

Peace,
Lee
:rockon2:


----------

